# City of Caterpillar - Minute-Hour-Day-Month-Year(proto-screamo 80's)



## cyberjock (Nov 28, 2016)

[TITLE EDIT:] *00'S


----------



## kriminalmisfit (Nov 29, 2016)

Bad ass tunes man thanks for posting. This is right up my alley


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 29, 2016)

For sure, mainly all I do in my free time is just constantly run through music stores, sharing websites, and forums. My only real hobby I guess besides cooking haha


----------



## todd (Nov 29, 2016)

we could use some recipes too..


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 29, 2016)

todd said:


> we could use some recipes too..



What kind? Recipes at home or recipes for the road? Cause I could work on both for you, see if I can tweak recipes to keep in mind weight, longevity and bulk. 
Might sound kind of lame but that was the only that kept my interest while was traveling. Rounding up food, and building meals for fam the best I could.


----------



## todd (Nov 29, 2016)

anything easy. im so ready for something new to fix. im tired of the same ole thing.


----------



## cyberjock (Nov 30, 2016)

todd said:


> anything easy. im so ready for something new to fix. im tired of the same ole thing.



I feel you on that, part of what led me to just start making my own food was just boredom

Let's start with some basics; Costs, needs, and the convenience
What's your budget? Are you looking to build something in quantity that'll last a few days, and/or an easy prep snack?


----------



## todd (Nov 30, 2016)

quick and easy. rice is always on hand here. coffee and tea too. pretty much always have fresh greens also


----------



## Raging Bird (Nov 30, 2016)

Crazy, I've been listening to this all week. Grew up in the DC area and used to see them and the other 200 ex-pg99 bands throughout my high school years. This shit is totally forgotten these days, awesome they're doing reunion shows though.


----------

